# Best glue ?



## Leakygoose (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm trimming a house and the builder asked me to make the 21, 5' tall craftsmen style columns on the front porch. Two columns each sit on top of some mason pedestals . Each unit is four sides with tapered 45 corners. 

I plan on ripping the 45 tappers in my shop on the cabinet saw then glueing and brad them together for the install. 

Question is; what kind of glue ? Suggestions 

These things are going to be made of primed wood then painted and will see some weather. I'm an interior guy so I'm just wondering about the glue factor.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Leakygoose said:


> I'm trimming a house and the builder asked me to make the 21, 5' tall craftsmen style columns on the front porch. Two columns each sit on top of some mason pedestals . Each unit is four sides with tapered 45 corners.
> 
> I plan on ripping the 45 tappers in my shop on the cabinet saw then glueing and brad them together for the install.
> 
> ...


Off the top of my head, I would say Titebond III. 
I've never built anything like that before but I would think there are other issues that could crop up... wood movement maybe. :smile:


----------



## Leakygoose (Jan 19, 2009)

jschaben said:


> Off the top of my head, I would say Titebond III.
> I've never built anything like that before but I would think there are other issues that could crop up... wood movement maybe. :smile:


Thanks John, I was thinking of using Titebond III , thought maybe someone had used something else like Gorilla glue. 

Columns I' going to build are under a 3' overhang but this is Michigan and the weather will change if not in the next 10 minutes.


----------



## mickferd (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd vote for Titebond 3 or Gorilla as others have recommended.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

make sure to seal/paint the inside of your boxes as well as the outside. i quit building mine with mitered joints, beacuse they tend to open up over the years. now use glued (titebond III) and nailed rabbet - butt joint.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If the joints fit well a glue like Titebond III or Elmer's WoodGlue Max. If there is gaps in the joints a polyurethane glue like gorilla glue or a two part epoxy may be a better choice.


----------



## Woodendeavor (Nov 30, 2012)

I would use the TB III but would set up the table saw to cut splines in all of the miters for added strength


----------



## vsartisan (Mar 31, 2011)

*45 degree miter on square columns*

I have built square columns before and I like using #20 bicuits for my assembly. I'll set up my machine to cut a bisuit hole about 1/8" from the inside edge of the miter. There's enough clearance so you wont be coming out the other side. And I would put them, the most, 12" apart, most likely 8" depend on the size of what I'm building. I've done this myself and wished I had help. Clamping can get complicated. A slower drying glue helps alot also. But its a one shot deal and will be finished and ready to work on in the morning.

VS


----------



## Leakygoose (Jan 19, 2009)

All good commits, Thanks. 

We're using ''Windsor One '' which is a four sided painted product. 

Material we are using is basic 1x10, only comes in 16 footer's so after we cut/glue/nail these things together
we will prime all exposed bare wood before install.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*nix on the miters*

You are just asking for them to open up. I'd use a half lap rabbet on 2 of the 4 sides and butt in and nail the other 2 sides. Plane off any access and your good to go. You'll have a 3/8" lap that shows from either side, but no daylight/open cracks will ever show. Titebond 3 is the glue I'd use based on other's experiences here.
I use TB 2 or Gorilla Wood on all my interior projects.


----------

